# MORE STEAM!!!



## Ryan (May 6, 2014)

In addition to UP getting the Big Boy rolling again, and the VMT firing up the 611, the Western Maryland Scenic Railroad announced that the C&O 1309 currently at the B&O Museum in Baltimore will be transferred to the WMSR for a return to operations. The 1309 a 2-6-6-2, and is the last steam locomotive built in the US.

http://www.movingfullsteamahead.com/content/co1309


----------



## MetraUPWest (May 12, 2014)

Sweet!! More steam is never a bad thing!!


----------

